

Ask HN: Why is dropbox.com redirecting to Google? - pclark

I randomly check dropbox.com to see if getdropbox.com has acquired it yet, and I see it redirects to a Google error page now?
======
byoung2
Isn't that the Google Apps standard 404 page for hosted domains?

------
kierank
dropbox.com seems to be registered through Godaddy; if it were Google-owned it
would use markmonitor.

